# Sticky  Are you a Dude or a Chick?



## American_Pit13

I am wondering what our male female ratio is here. It seems we have ALOT of girls vs guys but I wanna kinda see a count lol..


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great poll idea


----------



## meganc66

lol @ 7 girls voting and no guys


----------



## bahamutt99

You know, I think more chicks are "into" the dogs versus guys who just have them.


----------



## vdubbinya

that's just lies ^^^^  im the first dude!


----------



## American_Pit13

Ohhh poor poor Shane alone with all these girls 

See Bahamutt almost every person I know that is actually into the dogs is a girl lol. 


Then I started looking at some posts and I think we have WAY WAY more girls.


----------



## Nizmo

oh... thats a 10-3 ratio.
<<<im a dude.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Im a guuuuurrrlll.
My local forum has a higher guy ratio to girls, i guess the girls just havent seen the light in my country haha jokes


----------



## DarkMoon

I know some people are confused, but yes I am very much a female!


----------



## 9361

Another female............


----------



## DueceAddicTed

*checking* yuppers I'm female ......


----------



## Black Rabbit

DueceAddicTed said:


> *checking* yuppers I'm female ......


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cEElint

one of the few males checking in... i never know whether someone is male or female unless they have something girlie on their profile


----------



## DueceAddicTed

cEElint said:


> one of the few males checking in... i never know whether someone is male or female unless they have something girlie on their profile


Shame ....... are u saying I should put frills and lip gloss in my profile!! grrrr lolll


----------



## CraziNate

Uh I think I'm a dude....


Yup I'm a dude


----------



## Nizmosmommy

look at us girls kicking but.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Another female here


----------



## beccaboo

omg i love this  obviously imma chick but yeah... i get confused sometimes when the dogs name is the profile name... like just the other day i discovered nina the pit is a dude not a chick... hahaha


----------



## SEO

All dude.........


----------



## NinaThePitbull

*IM A DUDE.. IM A DUDE*. I just made a new friend here on GP and he called me "sister"
...ARGH! i shouldve picked a different profile name

*Nina is my dog's name people!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## APBTHAUS

Dude here...


----------



## v6pony

I'm a female.


----------



## aimee235

I'm a chick. lol. 

Nina you could always change your name. I thought you were a girl until the other day. Then I was like oh that makes sense Nina is the pit bull. lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Lolll don't feel bad Oscar , a lot of people men and women think I'm a dude lol


----------



## dixieland

I am a girl......


----------



## StaffyDaddy

CraziNate said:


> Uh I think I'm a dude....
> 
> Yup I'm a dude


Did you have to check?! LMAO!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Czar

whoa chicks r wining :-O I thought it'd be more dudes on here. GIRLS HAVE CHUDDIES!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Czar said:


> whoa chicks r wining :-O I thought it'd be more dudes on here. GIRLS HAVE CHUDDIES!


Hey I personally am happy we have more females up in here... Now we just need alcohol  Nobody likes a sausage fest!


----------



## Chinadog

lmao..nina I thought you were a chick until you said you were a dude! lmao

lol duece

chick all the way!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

holy crapola... I'm a chick too so I make number 22


----------



## PatienceFlame

Hmm, last time I checked I was a female. =D GO US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL


----------



## Black Label Romo

StaffyDaddy said:


> Hey I personally am happy we have more females up in here... Now we just need alcohol  Nobody likes a sausage fest!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Nice! Male here...duhh...lol


----------



## OldFortKennels

100% DUDE here


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Go females!!! Like I said before, I aint down with a sausage fest! LOL


glad to see people know theyre 100% this or that, so no hermies in here so far


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I picked girl because that the closest thing I resemble for our options  lmao


----------



## Black Label Romo

NinaThePitbull said:


> *IM A DUDE.. IM A DUDE*. I just made a new friend here on GP and he called me "sister"
> ...ARGH! i shouldve picked a different profile name
> 
> *Nina is my dog's name people!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have a working thing that my girlfriend enjoys on a regular basis!
> 
> (might get an infraction for that)


LMAO...I saw the sister thing earlier...made me crack up...maybe you should pm dave if you wanna name change...BRO...


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Lone Star said:


> LMAO...I saw the sister thing earlier...made me crack up...maybe you should pm dave if you wanna name change...*BRO...*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chinadog

StaffyDaddy said:


> Go females!!! Like I said before, I aint down with a sausage fest! LOL
> 
> glad to see people know theyre 100% this or that, so no hermies in here so far


LMAO this made me giggle!


----------



## PatienceFlame

NinaThePitbull said:


> *IM A DUDE.. IM A DUDE*. I just made a new friend here on GP and he called me "sister"
> ...ARGH! i shouldve picked a different profile name
> 
> *Nina is my dog's name people!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :rofl:

I totally thought you were a chick!!!!!!!!!!!! No lie. xD
That was MUH BAD YO!
until I seen your youtube vid and I was like....wow, she has a DEEP voice. LMAO!!!!! I realized then you were a dude! hahahahaha
:hammer:


----------



## sw_df27

Chick here too!!!


----------



## Chinadog

Riley I have a deep voice  lol but I swear im all chick I got the kids to prove it! lmao


----------



## ~StangChick~

Chicks Rock!


----------



## CraziNate

Man we should have a house party with all these chicks!!! No sausage fest here


----------



## MISSAPBT

Lol staffy!!
no hermies here yet

:rofl:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

DueceAddicTed said:


> *checking* yuppers I'm female ......


LOL

I'm female too!


----------



## jmejiaa

First forum I have ever visited where there are more females then males.

I'm a guy


----------



## NesOne

I'm a boy


----------



## PatienceFlame

Chinadog said:


> Riley I have a deep voice  lol but I swear im all chick I got the kids to prove it! lmao


nothing wrong with deep voices but usually when another chick opens her mouth and sounds like paul walker or johnny depp I have to take a double take to make sure I wasnt..mistaken the gender. Idk, if that makes sense but I would feel so ashamed if I called a girl a dude. you know? I'd go crawl under a rock and hide if I ever did that!


----------



## Nizmosmommy

RileyRoo said:


> nothing wrong with deep voices but usually when another chick opens her mouth and sounds like paul walker or johnny depp I have to take a double take to make sure I wasnt..mistaken the gender. Idk, if that makes sense but I would feel so ashamed if I called a girl a dude. you know? I'd go crawl under a rock and hide if I ever did that!


lol I called Ronnie a man about six times because lonestar was calling her an it.
lol I felt so bad but she took it like a joke lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Im a Man...not a dude!...lol


----------



## Black Label Romo

Nizmosmommy said:


> lol I called Ronnie a man about six times because lonestar was calling her an it.
> lol I felt so bad but she took it like a joke lol


Heyyyy I would never call Ronnie Poo an 'it'...she's allll woman...a mean one...but never the less...alllll woman...but she will cut you...lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Nizmosmommy said:


> lol I called Ronnie a man about six times because lonestar was calling her an it.
> lol I felt so bad but she took it like a joke lol


Loll You didn't have to feel bad woman, I get called a dude a lot the way I type and my non girlish photos ... unless they happen to find my girlie photos in the members thread or someone sends them out in the other chat places I frequent.
I was laughing the whole time ....... *belly rubz*



Lone Star said:


> Heyyyy I would never call Ronnie Poo an 'it'...she's allll woman...a mean one...but never the less...alllll woman...but she will cut you...lol


Darn skippy Ima cut you John I'm not mean least not all the time hahaha ...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ah ha ha ha you guys crack me up, and as for the dude thing, I'm from Cali I call every one dude no matter what's in between the legs LMAO, it's habit I can't help it.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

kg420 said:


> Ah ha ha ha you guys crack me up, and as for the dude thing, I'm from Cali I call every one dude no matter what's in between the legs LMAO, it's habit I can't help it.


Me too , and I don't mind at all if the guys call me Dude as long as they know their talking to a woman cause it just means they think of you as one of them.


----------



## Black Rabbit

DueceAddicTed said:


> Me too , and I don't mind at all if the guys call me Dude as long as they know their talking to a woman cause it just means they think of you as one of them.


LOL you sound just like me I have way way more guy friends than chick friends, I think I have 2 chick friends that aren't family other wise I hang with the guys


----------



## Nizmosmommy

and btw JOHN IS A LIAR.
he most definitely called her an it.
anddddd just because you can't remember it kitten,
doesn't mean it didn't happen lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit

Nizmosmommy said:


> and btw JOHN IS A LIAR.
> he most definitely called her an it.
> anddddd just because you can't remember it kitten,
> doesn't mean it didn't happen lmao


:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's cause he doesn't wanna get cut lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Boobies Here...........


----------



## dixieland

Roxy_Nie said:


> Boobies Here...........


:rofl::rofl: classic answer!


----------



## Black Label Romo

Roxy_Nie said:


> Boobies Here...........


prove it..prove it..prove it...lol...jk...it was worth a try though huh... :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13

I didn't add the Shim (Hermie) option because I don't want to know that! lmao! Yall sene Daves blond pic...........


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lone Star said:


> prove it..prove it..prove it...lol...jk...it was worth a try though huh... :woof:


Ha ha ha ha now you gotta do the wet t-shirt contest thread


----------



## Black Label Romo

kg420 said:


> Ha ha ha ha now you gotta do the wet t-shirt contest thread


MAN!!! You kg...are what I call "GENIUS" lol...see you girls in vip...lmao :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit

american_pit13 said:


> I didn't add the Shim (Hermie) option because I don't want to know that! lmao! Yall sene Daves blond pic...........


Oh heck, I actually knew a he/she thing named bobby. Born both, the most disturbing part was it actually flipped it's skirt and showed every one in the tattoo shop what it had goin on under there. It was like a little peter and a V. where the testies should be, plus boobs. Weirdest person I've ever met in my life and 100% not shy about talking and showing it. The weird things you see being a tattoo artist. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Nizmosmommy

Its funny because me and John we're talking about that.
And I knew some random stats and someone, I can't remember who,
was like I'm really worried that you know that.
hahaha,
its more common than we think guys


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lone Star said:


> MAN!!! You kg...are what I call "GENIUS" lol...see you girls in vip...lmao :woof:


:rofl::rofl: Who's ya BFF now LMAO


----------



## Lost_Kaus89

Roxy_Nie said:


> Boobies Here...........


That doesn't answer the question nowadays man boobs are just as common LOL

And btw I'm all woman


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

I'm no average girl, i'd rather date a pit bull then a guy

i'd rather watch the stars with a four legged person who'd lick me to death

I'd rather cling to my stiff furred buddy when i get scared

I know not to post myself over the internet
i got my own business at just the age of 13 (14 on Friday)

My best human friend is my 77 humble, great uncle named George O. Stewart. Uncle George is what i call him. He is the best person in the world to me, he has money's mamma and most don't know unless they see his stuff.
Also his church is Zion Chapel Missionary Baptist Church

and i'd rather talk to grown ups and a dog who i think knows everything im saying, and answers when i look at it as clear as day then tell the world about how my dog talks to me clear as crystal other then other teens my age or younger and know about adult things, reproduction, and such, and don't see it as disgusting and don't care to. But love clothes and shoes, not heals my fave brands are Marc Ecko, Airwalk, Nike (air force 1's), Sketchers, and Vans. Throw my some kicks and you my new buddy

And i love Pokemon, and drawing is my life. Yes i can draw women with curves, i'll have to post some up later 

I listen to rock, post grudge, metal, and my fave rock bands are Chevelle, Flyleaf and The Used
I think Ludacris and Eminem are cute (shhh don't tell my mom lol)

I love Paranormal Activity, and a ton of horror movies with blood, and visual stuff and it must look real or its getting changed off. I also know how to make my own userlookups on Neopets!

See? http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=iluvhissi

and Barbie wants to be me.


----------



## CraziNate

I wouldnt mind being a chick for a day.....

I would stare at myself in the mirror the whole time


----------



## Chinadog

lol if I was a dude for one day I would totally use it all day! lmao


----------



## Chinadog

RileyRoo said:


> nothing wrong with deep voices but usually when another chick opens her mouth and sounds like paul walker or johnny depp I have to take a double take to make sure I wasnt..mistaken the gender. Idk, if that makes sense but I would feel so ashamed if I called a girl a dude. you know? I'd go crawl under a rock and hide if I ever did that!


lmao dude im totally deep voiced but im also a yeller so it fits me but I def dont sound like... paul walker lmao

Try asking when the babys due and shes not prego.. I totally did that and my face turned 8 shades of red.


----------



## Czar

whoa girls kickin buttttttt...I love girls


----------



## coalchunk

up:Just another Girly hereup:


----------



## Pittielove29

I don't consider myself a baby chicken and I call both sexes dude, but I picked chick since I've had people call me that before.


----------



## Black Rabbit

american_pit13 said:


> I didn't add the Shim (Hermie) option because I don't want to know that! lmao! Yall sene Daves blond pic...........


----------



## Lost_Kaus89

kg420 said:


>


OMG LMFAO I loved that skit on snl


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> OMG LMFAO I loved that skit on snl


I know right pat was the shiz lmfao!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

this is totally like the maury shows where you have to guess who is the man dressed like a girl.

i am obviously a girl


----------



## Black Rabbit

PeanutsMommy said:


> this is totally like the maury shows where you have to guess who is the man dressed like a girl.
> 
> i am obviously a girl


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I love those shows then at the end they tell you all were guys and your like WTF for real? :rofl::rofl: Maury f'n rocks lol!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

:rofl:

i know i so end up getting those wrong too! my husband just recently got me into watching the "smut shows" they are good entertainment lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

PeanutsMommy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i know i so end up getting those wrong too! my husband just recently got me into watching the "smut shows" they are good entertainment lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Me and Ryan always watch those there the best, drama makes for good tv lmao


----------



## erik

add one more dude...


----------



## Carley

DueceAddicTed said:


> *checking* yuppers I'm female ......


lol
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Laurent3168

Ima girl....some guys just dont take the time to find amazing sites like this....guys notice i said some


----------



## Jerretb

Here's another dudeee,

My local home town forum is the complete opposite mostly dudes barely any chicks.


----------



## max

I think there are more lurking male and more female poster.


----------



## SapphirePB

<dude checking in. Sapphire is the name of my dog.

girl/guy ratio 61:39 - I like the odds


----------



## aus_staffy

There was no option for blokes so I had to click "dude".


----------



## ashes

FEMALE here! : *


----------



## TheStunnah

Well a pitbull is a chicks bestfriend haha neva mind the diamonds lol


----------



## Carriana

Pretty sure you all could tell I was a chick by the name


----------



## DMTWI

My wife tells me I'm a real dog....


----------



## Lex's Guardian

<~~~~~~~~~~I'm just a girl - all pretty & petite..... (no doubt excerpt)xP


----------



## Aireal

all female here  lol my house is full of b*tches


----------



## wild_deuce03

Aireal said:


> all female here  lol my house is full of b*tches


:rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm very much a female as well, but have been told before that I'm a "dude @$$ chick" lol. I'm really a tomboy, and have no problem gettin out there and doin what guys do (minus the chasing skirts and humping anything that moves, lol). I work on my own car, I can cut grass, do carpentry, play football (when my body allows me to), and whatever else comes my way.


----------



## Aireal

wild_deuce03 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO!!!!!


Lol ya I pity whatever man comes into my life, even my dogs are female, and whenever a male does come throught foster/rescue/human i don't even call them by name for the most part its norm hey p**is, oh lord imma be single forever roffl :hammer:


----------



## Xiahko

I am both........


----------



## TheStunnah

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm very much a female as well, but have been told before that I'm a "dude @$$ chick" lol. I'm really a tomboy, and have no problem gettin out there and doin what guys do (minus the chasing skirts and humping anything that moves, lol). I work on my own car, I can cut grass, do carpentry, play football (when my body allows me to), and whatever else comes my way.


Im with you to sista!....iv been told a few times that i should have been a boy lmao with the stuff i do like for example lol I debone pork, hog hunt (we carry our pigs on our bak not on bak of the quad or ute) lol, pritty much anything guys do i like doing lol except for wat TheLadyPit said *(minus the chasing skirts and humping anything that moves, lol*


----------



## apbtmom76

alright so for those of you who don't know, I am a chick, hate that word would rather be called a dude, lol. ANywayz, cause of my name ppl either think I am a 5 foot asian lady or a guy, which I am ok with the first but get a bit offended when they thinkI'm a guy. I don't look like one, I have three kids, and last time I checked I had boobies and a vajayjay, lmaooo. I kill me


----------



## william williamson

I got me A whammer.I guess you figured that by my name though.


----------



## jayandlacy

Ima chick, but I have all boy dogs. Jay is the fiance. He don't type on the puter.


----------



## badbowtie

I'm a dude.


----------



## Jaz's dad

<------ I'll point out the obvious


----------



## Firehazard

You already know... :woof:


----------



## truepits92

I'm a chick


----------



## Hornets Nest02

Guy Present


----------



## Padlock

twig and berries.


----------



## redog

Xiahko said:


> I am both........


Hahahaha! cool :clap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Xiahko said:


> I am both........


You single? LFMAO I couldn't resist sorry, i've got a sick sense of humor.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sadie

Female in heat watch out! LOL


----------



## Mach0

Sadie said:


> Female in heat watch out! LOL


Sweeeeeet

I'm a dude.


----------



## rednose_momma

last time i checked female


----------



## Czar

i have a pee pee


----------



## Silence

<< is a Chicka


----------



## Firehazard

thats what the population is startin to look like to, Im all for gene research however men; a sexual animals are always female and produce the chemical they need during the time they need it for procreation, LOL however ladies that means anytime your ready to go, your gona have offspring  Evolution is only out for succession of life and a balance of species to maintain life.. We all could end up 4kd!


----------



## Firehazard

always good to have more women than men.. LOL up:


----------



## apbtmom76

lmaooo FH, you are just toooo funny


----------



## Eric

Well my name _is_ Eric.. 

So yeah. I'm a dude


----------



## erod32

Lex's Guardian said:


> <~~~~~~~~~~I'm just a girl - all pretty & petite..... (no doubt excerpt)xP


prove it...lemme see


----------



## angelbaby

erod32 said:


> prove it...lemme see


lol there is a members photo thread , maybe she in there ? LOL


----------



## koeJ007

bahamutt99 said:


> You know, I think more chicks are "into" the dogs versus guys who just have them.


I have to agree, there's just no way around the facts! I'm a girl too...


----------



## EL CUCO

When I first had jumped on board...I use to go crazy with all these pit chicks. I Had a list of who I was gonna propose to. 

If I didn't ask u to marry me...its probably cuz I had been turned down a couple times already...but u were probably next on my list lol 

....then I realized how cockier than me you dog women are! Lol jk

Love ya ladies...all of ya!! :*


----------



## texasgame

i love this thread jus read through it!
I am man


----------



## EckoMac

Funny reading through old posts. Somehow I managed to vote on the poll a long time ago, but not actually post anything.
I'm a chick in dude clothing. LOL! My dogs name is Ecko and my friends call me Shanna Mac. So he is EckoMac. Or just Mac when he's in trouble. LOL!


----------



## APBT4LYFE

dude here, #61 to be exact vs 85 chicks here.


----------



## BILLBKLYN

I too am a male. We're catching up!


----------



## chloesredboy

Wow,BILLBKLYN, you're just letting it all out tonight!

First the revelation that you're from Brooklyn,now the disclosure of your sex. I'm glad that you're starting to open up. It would have taken us years to figure all that out on our own.


----------



## BILLBKLYN

I see you never answered the poll. I guess you'll answer AFTER the operation. I get it.


----------



## chloesredboy

That one made me LOL :rofl:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Chick here!


----------



## jerseypeach

jersey girl!


----------



## BullHeaded

Dang us dudes are slackin..


----------



## Buddhasmommy

I'm a girl

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikki

chick :thumbsup:


----------



## PitBullm0m

Chic. I love that there's so many girls on here- I'm typically on car forums so the ratio isn't as close lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

That be me LMFAO!!!


----------



## Lacy Lou

*Are you a dude or a chick?*

Very much a female!:clap:


----------



## kingree18

100% raw man here..&#128170; Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tannerg

I am a male


----------



## Princesspaola21

PitBullm0m said:


> Chic. I love that there's so many girls on here- I'm typically on car forums so the ratio isn't as close lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


X2 lol. I'm on Challenger Talk all the time and somebody will say something to me without reading my screen name and ill be like yea I'm a lady not a dude 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lil-Tigress

one more for the dudes here.


----------



## charliegirl

Girl here to, but I date women love cars and hunting but still look girly lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty

another for the manly men


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Sire for sure!


----------



## Cain's Mom

I haven't posted in this but I feel it's obvious I am a woman  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

does it matter? only thing bout being a chic, you better be able to handle your dog.
otherwise, i can talk dogs with a woman just as easy as a man. bad as i hate to say it, women tend to be more rational. plus men tend to be more drinkers, and become 10' tall and bulletproof. plus its ALWAYS nice to have some women around. and i mean that in a good way


----------



## my pit gubol

suprised thought there would be more dudes


----------



## Nick_C.

Malee!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA

A chick..


----------



## ~Missy~

Chick....my hair is shorter and auburn now...but yea. lol


----------



## KingLeonidus81

One more for the Men, it's the Dude right here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaeZ

what does it count if my wife and i both get info from the site??


----------



## pookie!

contrary to popular belief I am female..


----------



## APitBullMommy

I'm a chick! 

I love my pitbull<3 Fubar's mommy!


----------



## Clashez

I'm a lesbian trapped in a mans body


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Clashez said:


> I'm a lesbian trapped in a mans body


:rofl: Ha ha! My old man says the same thing!


----------



## Clashez

ThaLadyPit said:


> :rofl: Ha ha! My old man says the same thing!


Awwww man I was hoping u were single .... I'm in Cleveland TN not to far from you


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Clashez said:


> Awwww man I was hoping u were single .... I'm in Cleveland TN not to far from you


Lol... perhaps we can get together sometime and just talk dogs. Trying to teach the old man, as he has always thought APBTs were man biters and baby killers. His only experiences with the breed were bad ones, prior to me acquiring my little girl.


----------



## jlieu

Dude here; but there sure seems to be a ton more number of active posting dudettes around here though. Lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21

jlieu said:


> Dude here; but there sure seems to be a ton more number of active posting dudettes around here though. Lol.


Dudettes! Rotfl!!!!! I used to say that all the time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

lots of estrogen here  i like it


----------



## DickyT

Dude last time I checked... Saw the doc today as well and he confirmed.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^ god bless bright lights and magnifying glasses....


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

lmao


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> lmao


Ty I try lol


----------



## DickyT

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^ god bless bright lights and magnifying glasses....


At least I don't Just.... Tap Pits ...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

DickyT said:


> At least I don't Just.... Tap Pits ...


What can I say I like em firey..... and dont feel bad about my comment. im chunky and white too... we share a common problem lol


----------



## DickyT

Just Tap Pits said:


> What can I say I like em firey..... and dont feel bad about my comment. im chunky and white too... we share a common problem lol


\m/ :cheers:


----------

